# Problem with Sub Sound



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

I have a old Sub which I am using in my setup and recently the sound has become really harsh and distorted. Anyone be able to suggest why?? :dontknow: :scratch:


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Mate

By what I'm reading there could be two possible problems. 
1. With the Old Speaker it is possible that the suspension that holds the driver cone in place has decayed, resulting in the harsh distorted sound.
2. Amp run past 0Db - AKA Clipping. Try turning down the amp and if the sound is better than it's probably this, if it is clipping IMMEDIATELY turn down your Amp if you hear it. Sustained clipping Destroys the driver.

D.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

How old of a sub are we talking about? 

In any case, I think Danny has given you some good information.

JCD


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

It's bout 10yrs old. Not the amp will open up later and have a look @ the sub. Anyone have any other suggestions??


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How do you know it's not the amp? Have you bypassed the sub amp and powered it with another to see if the sound is still bad?

If it's not the amp then it almost has to be the speaker. 

I'm not sure if I've ever heard of a sub being described as harsh... that sounds more descriptive of highs. Of course I suppose distortion could be harsh.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Have you taken the sub out of the enclosure and looked at it to see if there is anything wrong with it visually? If your lucky, maybe you can determine whether it's the driver or the amp.

I would that that after 10 years, the materials that the sub if made from would just start falling apart...my guess would be the sub itself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Joshua
Have you changed anything with your setup recently? Sub position? X over frequency? Anything? I had a problem with a sub sounding strange. Turned out to be a power lead running over the sub input cable. 

Visualy check the rubber surround on your driver for cracks or splits. Do the same for the voice coil. Remove the driver screws and try rotating the driver 180 deg.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

It is also possible that some loose sound damping material has fallen on the back of the cone.


----------

